# Is UHS MCAT required for AKU



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

All right. Is the UHS MCAT required for AKU? I mean I'm from Punjab so does that mean that I'll have to give the MCAT? I've already given the AKU entry test and the interview. Those guys didn't mention it anywhere on the forms and neither did the interviewers. So today I heard from someone that it's a must to give the UHS MCAT if you're applying to AKU. Now this gave me a heart attack because I haven't studied anything in the past three months. So is this true? Do I have to give the MCAT for AKU?


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't think so. Though for all medical colleges in Punjab,public & private, Uhs MCAT is a must. So whoever told you must have gotten confused.


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Usman. Anyone else? Does anyone know for sure? That guy was religiously following that. He really believed that you needed the MCAT for AKU. It was the first time I had heard that. Well, if it's not true then there isn't any use in giving the UHS MCAT for me because it's Aga Khan or bust for me. Oh, he said something about Punjab directives that if you're a Punjabi then it doesn't matter where in Pakistan you apply; you have to give the MCAT. And something like it's in the AKU prospectus or on their site or something like that. I tried to look for it on their site but I didn't find anything like that. If anyone else knows something please be sure to give your input. I'll be really tensed out till Monday (I'll call AKU's admissions office) Thanks a lot.


----------



## Asad Dogar (Jun 1, 2012)

the MCAT is compulsory because you have to follow the PMDC(Pakistan Medical and 
Dental Council) requirements as well.so if you are a pakistani national and not a dual-national so it is compulsory for you to pass the MCAT by achieving more than 60% that is 660/1100.
I will also take the UHS MCAT and I have also passed the AKU test and had given the interview.By the way do you know when will AKU come up with the final list of the selected and the waitlisted candidates?and have you submitted your A-levels result to the admission office of AKU?


----------



## Usman Ejaz (Feb 2, 2012)

I am practically copy/pasting this from another thread here.
Some guy posted it :


> Aga Khan says in its brochure 2010-11;
> 
> Requirements of the Pakistan Medical and
> Dental Council (PMDC):
> ...



I cleared the AKU Test but I never knew. And guys what were your percentages?


----------



## Asad Dogar (Jun 1, 2012)

i got 72.3% .what about you? and do you have any idea when we'll be informed of our selection(or rejection) from AKU?


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

Hmm... I got 81 something... Well... I'm in deep deep trouble... Those... Whatever. I'd think that this is a clean forum so I really can't swear at PMDC. It'll be ultra tough for me to get 660 marks. And I gave APs so yeah, those have reached AKU directly from College Board. The main problem is that I've never studied organic chemistry... T_T


----------



## Majh (Apr 1, 2012)

Right, sorry for double posting. But what percentage does PMDC require? I mean... in the manual that they gave with the enrollment form they said that there is no passing average and that you're just given a score. That being said, what score does PMDC want for people who are applying to AKU? How do you guys know that they want 660 marks? Could someone give me a link to a page that says that? 
tl;dr how many marks does PMDC need for you to have "passed" the MCAT (and thus make you eligible for AKU)


----------



## Asad Dogar (Jun 1, 2012)

Majh said:


> Right, sorry for double posting. But what percentage does PMDC require? I mean... in the manual that they gave with the enrollment form they said that there is no passing average and that you're just given a score. That being said, what score does PMDC want for people who are applying to AKU? How do you guys know that they want 660 marks? Could someone give me a link to a page that says that?
> tl;dr how many marks does PMDC need for you to have "passed" the MCAT (and thus make you eligible for AKU)


I am not sure about the 60% thing,i heard it from somewhere i dont remember,the AKU programme information booklet says on page 3 that you have to 'write' the MCAT to complete the admission process.and i was also unable to find a passing percentage for MCAT in the PMDC rules.So maybe you only have to appear for the UHS MCAT and nothing more.But its better for you to confirm it from the AKU admission office.


----------

